# Sport Utility Trailers



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

I remember seeing some company producing a small trailer that held 4 bikes back around '93/'94. Does anyone recall the company's name? I'm thinking about getting a Mini Cooper (non S) for my daily 60 mi commute. It basically has NO room so things will need to be towed... Roof is OK, but I want to keep things as aero as possible to reduce gas costs.


----------



## AK Chris (Dec 30, 2003)

I saw a home-made version of what you're talking about at the trailhead not too long ago. The dude took a second-hand aluminum jet ski trailer (single version so its really light) and basically built a cargo box and then put a Yakima rack on top of the box, he carries bikes, kayaks, skis and so on, all the gear goes in the box and he had a cooler in front of the box or post-ride cold beverages. I was thinking about putting something like that together for my GF's Civic since she doesn't want a rack on her car.


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

Try sportsrig.com or rackandroll.com. I as well made a "hommade" version of the sports trailer buy mounting artificial Thule gutters to a 4 x4 trailer and attaching a roof rack. Used it for hauling bikes, a luggage/cargo box, and a canoe.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Forester, thanx for the links.
Q: can you upload your homebrew'd contraption? I'm curious how and what you made. Thanx again.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

the 4x4 referred to is most likely a bolt together trailer frame from harbor freight, around two hundred or less, add a floor and a few Yakima or other products and good to go.


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is a homebrew version that Nomadrdr built for our shuttle runs. At the time when this picture was taken, it wasn't the most solid thing in the world when you threw 6 DH bikes on it, but since then he has done a lot to stabilize it.

Edit: By the way, there is nothing "aero" about a trailer like this--it would have a decent amount of wind resistance and much more weight than a roof rack. The trailer is great when you have 7 guys who want to shuttle with one SUV, but for practical purposes, a roof or hitch rack is a much better solution.


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't have the trailer anymore. I installed a longer tongue and sold it to a friend who haul's his canoe with it. But yes its basically a Harbour Freight 4' x 4' trailer (bought at Canadian Tire for $200). I installed a longer tongue as well plus a Thule rood rack. Total cost was under $300 including the rack and artificial rain gutters (all on sale). 

I have replaced it with a 5' x 5' trailer with a fibreglass top. My next challenge is mounting a roof rack for bikes to the top of that trailer. I did replace the tongue with a longer one that sticks out the back - I can install a trailer hitch bike rack on it as a way of hauling a few bikes.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

kristian said:


> Here is a homebrew version that Nomadrdr built for our shuttle runs. At the time when this picture was taken, it wasn't the most solid thing in the world when you threw 6 DH bikes on it, but since then he has done a lot to stabilize it.
> 
> Edit: By the way, there is nothing "aero" about a trailer like this--it would have a decent amount of wind resistance and much more weight than a roof rack. The trailer is great when you have 7 guys who want to shuttle with one SUV, but for practical purposes, a roof or hitch rack is a much better solution.


Kristian, 
What I was hoping to do is "hide" the trailer behind the car's wake...kinda like slip streaming/drafting roadies. I'm just thinking that a roof rack w/ bikes on top adds to the wake footprint behind the car and thereby slowing the car. From images of cars in wind tunnels, it seems a car not only has to plow thru the air, but is actually held back by the vacuum created by the wake & eddies. By putting the bikes behind the car's wake, no additional wake is created and may actually taper the car's original wake...kinda like a streamer effect. A lowered trailer w/ some sort of guard across the front for rocks, such that the very top of the trailer w/ bikes mounted doesn't exceed the top of the car's roof (actually a bit lower might be ideal)...

Those of you w/ fluid mechanics/aerodynamics background plz chime in and edumakate me 

With that said, the tow hitch racks does seem another viable option...but not the dangling ones that grab your bike by the top tube... too many lightweight road bikes w/ vulnerable top tubes...

Thanx for everyone's input so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

01Forester said:
 

> I don't have the trailer anymore. I installed a longer tongue and sold it to a friend who haul's his canoe with it. But yes its basically a Harbour Freight 4' x 4' trailer (bought at Canadian Tire for $200). I installed a longer tongue as well plus a Thule rood rack. Total cost was under $300 including the rack and artificial rain gutters (all on sale).
> 
> I have replaced it with a 5' x 5' trailer with a fibreglass top. My next challenge is mounting a roof rack for bikes to the top of that trailer. I did replace the tongue with a longer one that sticks out the back - I can install a trailer hitch bike rack on it as a way of hauling a few bikes.


Forester, 
I'm thinking I might be able to do something w/ this...


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep - that's the exact trailer.


----------

